# amd and NIS



## nixfree (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi, I am a new FreeBSD user. I am having difficulty in getting amd mount nis user home folders automatically. I am using FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE amd64.

NIS is setup and working. I can successfully su to a nis user but cannot auto mount home folder in /home. Manually mounting works but when `su - <user>` it comes with error:

```
su: no directory
```
Here is my /etc/amd.conf:
<domain> is the dominname for nis which is the same as local domain.

```
# global amd definitions (see 'am-utils' info(1) entry)
        
[ global ]
        browsable_dirs =                no
        auto_dir =                      /.amd_mnt
        cache_duration =                300
        local_domain = <domain>
        nis_domain = <domain>
        map_type = nis
        mount_type = nfs
        dismount_interval =             120
        pid_file = /var/run/amd.pid
        log_options = all
        log_file = /var/log/amd_log
        restart_mounts =                yes
        unmount_on_exit =          no
        nfs_allow_insecure_port =       yes
        exec_map_timeout =              10

        # amd maps
        
[ /home ]
        map_name = amd.home
        browsable_dirs =                no
```
amd.home:

```
/defaults type:=nfs;opts:=rw,grpip,resvport,nfsv3,nosuid,nodev
* fs:=/home/${key};
```

Extract from amd_log shows /home is mounted successfully but for some reason the last line shows unknown host:

```
Oct 10 11:30:34 mars31 amd[1091]/map:   Trying mount of /etc/amd.home on /home fstype toplvl mount_type non-autofs
Oct 10 11:30:34 mars31 amd[1091]/info:  creating mountpoint directory '/home'
Oct 10 11:30:34 mars31 amd[1092]/info:  /home: disabling nfs congestion window
Oct 10 11:30:34 mars31 amd[1091]/info:  first time load of map /etc/amd.home succeeded
Oct 10 11:30:34 mars31 amd[1091]/info:  /etc/amd.home mounted fstype toplvl on /home
Oct 10 11:30:34 mars31 amd[1091]/info:  /home set to never timeout
Oct 10 11:31:54 mars31 amd[1091]/user:  Unknown host: mars31
```
mars31 network works and name is resolved correctly.

Is there any clear documentation of how to get amd to auto work with nis home folders? Can someone please tell me what I am doing wrong. Thank you in anticipation of your help.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 11, 2013)

You won't find many people using NIS these days. Most of us have migrated to LDAP. If this is a new setup I would recommend doing the same. NIS isn't really secure.


----------



## nixfree (Oct 11, 2013)

Thank you for your reply. This is a new server intended to fit in with existing solaris servers and linux clients. Auto mounting NIS users is essential. NIS maps for home folder location is in auto_home and user in passwd files.  Can you advise how to configure amd for this?


----------

